# 2010 3-D Shoot Calendar



## DaddyPaul

Feel free to post up your club's schedule as they are set.


----------



## hound dog

*RAC 2010 3D Shoot Dates*

RAC 2010 shoot dates

Our website www.racarchery.com come check us out

Feb.-21
Mar.-21
Apr.-18
May.-16 ASA  state qualifier
June-13
July-11
Aug-22-hunting shoot

From Griffin: Head South on Hwy.19/41, take the second exit south of Griffin exit to the right (hwy. 362/Williamson Rd), go west (right) on Hwy. 362/Williamson Rd for 8 miles to Woodcreek Rd on the left, go 1 mile and shoot will be on the right. Signs will be posted at the turns.

From Alvaton: Head east on Hwy. 362, go approx. 3 miles past Hollinville, Woodcreek Rd will be on the right, go 1 mile and shoot will be on the right.

If you are using a GPS, use 1289 Wood Creek Rd. Williamson, Ga. 30292. That address will put you within 20 yards of our entrance. 

You can also use coordinates 33.15470428202154, -84.40131783485412 for the exact entrance off Wood Creek Road. 
__________________

Concession Stand with,  Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.


----------



## hound dog

*ASA 3D Shoot Dates*

2010 Pro/Am Location & Dates

Gainesville, FL (New Site Easton-Newberry Sports Complex ) Feb 5 – 7
Columbus, GA (Uchee Creek) Mar 5 – 7
Paris, TX Mar 26 - 28
Augusta, GA Apr 23-25
London, KY Jun 4 - 6
Metropolis, IL June 25 - 27
Classic – W.Monroe, LA (New Site Ouachita Parish Rifle Range) July 29 – Aug 1


----------



## whiz

*Sapp  creek archery*

3-D   SHOOT   DATES-----2010

---------------camping spots avalable
--------------compound--crossbow
--------------call jim dunn for more info
--------------229-528-4456
--------------229-392-3867
JUN 12
JULY 10 & 11
AUG 14&15----------omega,ga---------------all are welcome-----traditional-------compound----crossbow
from tifton take hwy 319 south to omega,at signal lite go one block south, turn left on ceder st,out 2 or 3 miles on right.see yall there.
more fun,food,and fellowship!!!!!!


----------



## dhardegree

whiz said:


> 3-D   SHOOT   DATES-----2010
> 
> JAN  16----------------camping spots avalable
> FEB  6
> MAR 6-----call jim dunn for more info
> APR 3-----------229-528-4456
> MAY 1--------------229-392-3867
> JUN 5
> JULY 3
> AUG 7----------omega,ga
> 
> more fun,food,and fellowship!!!!!!



Why schedule some of these during ASA shoots?  Ya'll not worried about lack of attendance?


----------



## Rip Steele

*River Bottoms Shoot   Franklin, GA*

I got ya back Scott.........

Here's the PROJECTED dates for River Bottom Outdoors 3-D Shoot's for 2010. See Ya'll Then !!!

Jan. 31
Feb. 28
Mar. 14
April 11
May 23
June 20
July 17 (Night Shoot)
July 25
Aug. 15 (Hunting Shoot) 

Come Join the fun!!!!


----------



## T Harris

Pre-Spring Arrow Fling, Tannehill State Park, McCalla, AL
February 27th & 28th, 2010
Howard Hill Southeastern Classic, Same Location as Above
June 4th, 5th & 6th, 2010
Information: archertw@bellsouth.net
Terry Harris


----------



## lightsspeed

*2010 Calendar*

You can find date on our website for GBAA, GAA, ASA and many more.

www.gbaa-archery.com


----------



## halrowland

APPLING BOWHUNTERS FESTIVAL & CAMP MEETING

Memorial Day weekend, May 28 - 31, 2010

www.applingarchers.com


----------



## red1691

*GBAA State Field*

The Ogeechee Bowmen of Savannah will be Hosting the GBAA State Field July 10th & 11th 2010.
So come check out and Shoot our New Modified 14 Field Range at Scott Stell Park off Bush Road!
pm me if you need better Directions Ricky


----------



## bowdoctor

*Circle C Achery 2010 3-D Schedule*

Circle C Archery 
Folkston, Georgia 
2010 3-D Schedule

January   9
January  17
January  30

February  13
February  27

March 21

April  3
April  11

May  1
May  16
May  29

June  12

July  10
July  25

August  21 - Bow Hunter's Challenge​


www.circlecarchery.com


----------



## georgian76

*8 Point Archery's shoot dates*

JAN 9
FEB 13
MAR 13
APR 10
MAY 15
JUN 12
JUL 10
AUG 7

hope to see everyone again this year. cant wait, just right around the corner!


----------



## GaBear

2010 North Georgia Circuit Schedule
http://www.NorthGaArcheryClubs.com
January                                                 
17th- Gainesville                                       
24th- Amicalola                                         
30th-Soul Hunters Ministries                           

February                                                  
14th-Black Mountain                                
21st-Gainesville                                         
28th-Amicalola                                             

March                                                               
13th- Soul Hunters Ministries                    
21st- Black Mountain                               

April                                                           
11th-Gainesville-Charity Shoot                        
  1st Leg-North Ga. SOY                       
17th-Soul Hunters Ministries                                          

May                                                            
2nd-Amicalola-Charity Shoot                     
15th-Black Mountain- Coon Shoot                                       Shoot                  
16th-Black Mountain- Charity Shoot
 23rd-Gainesville                                                                                                       


June
13th-Amicalola Rendezvous
19th- Soul Hunters Ministries
           2nd Leg-North Ga. SOY

July
11th-Black Mountain
17th-18th Ga. State ASA Federation Shoot
                  Gainesville Archery Club
25th-Amicalola 3rd Leg North Ga. SOY
           Bowhunter's Championship

August
7th-Soul Hunters Ministries
15th- Black Mountain Final Leg-North Ga. SOY
22nd-Gainesville Appreciation Shoot
29th-Amicalola Bowhunters Warm-Up

December
5th-Gainesville Toys For Tots Charity Fun Shoot


----------



## jrbowhuntr

*SweetWater Archery Club/ Bad To The Bone Archery Club*

Sweet Water Archery Club. Will have 8 shoots this year, One will be at Muzzys (Bad To The Bone) August 14-15. A Preseason Bowhunter shoot. More to come on this shoot, Trying to make it a two day shoot with Prizes.
January 30
February 20
March 20
April 10
May 22
June 19
July 10
August14-15
All shoots will be posted on the web site later this week.
http://www.sweetwaterarcheryclub.com/

Muzzys (Bad To The Bone)
January 24
February 28
March 14
April 11
May 2
June 13
July 25
August14-15
December 4 Toys for Tots
http://badtothebonearchery.com/
Hope to see yall at some of the shoots


----------



## Brian from GA

Uchee Creek at Ft Benning (Where the Classic has been the last 4 or so years) has posted this list of shoots for 2010. 

January 24
February 21
April 11
May 30
June 20


----------



## rank bull

is uhcee creek or any club near by doin a state qualifier


----------



## fatmacsumo

*yamasee creek shoot calender*

jan 10th warm up shoot
jan 17th
feb 28th
mar 21st
apr 18th
may 23rd
june 13th
july 11th
aug 8th hunter set up

for more info call frank 706-325-2271 or
kyle 706-527-9210


----------



## fulltime

Our first shoot will be on January 16th at Starrsville Plantation.
Hope to see everybody and looking forward to another great year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

www.cbg.faithweb.com for directions and information about CBG


----------



## Big John

*HILSMANS 3D Shoot 2010*

Jan 23rd
Feb 28th
Mar 27th
April 17
May 30th
June 20
Aug 21 Hunting Shoot

Sign in from 8AM-2PM
After daylight saving 8AM-3PM

For more info: www.hilsmans.com
or call: 770-843-9648


----------



## passthru24

*2010 River Bottom Outdoors 3-D Shoot's*

RIVER BOTTOM OUTDOORS 3-D SHOOTS
15475 Ga. Hwy 34 
Franklin, Ga. 30217
E-Mail: riverbottomoutdoors09@yahoo.com

 2010 Dates: Jan. 31, Feb. 28, Mar. 14, Apr. 11, May 23, Jun. 20,                  July 17(Night Shoot), July 25, Aug. 15(Hunting Shoot)
Shooting Times: 9am to 2pm…Daylight Saving Time 9am to 3pm

Classes:
Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 280 FPS Max. 
Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12”                            Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer
Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Traditional - $15 Trophy – Max. 25yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Young Adult - $15 Trophy – Ages 15 to 17 – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12 and 14pts.

Directions: Go 3 miles out of Franklin on Hwy 34 East, Driveway across from Heard County Elem. School. More Info Call: 678-378-0816

Concession Stand with, Coffee, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.


----------



## red1691

*Ogeechee Bowmen of Savannah*

Ogeechee Bowmen Shoot Schedule 2010

Jan.  31st       900 Round       11:00 am
Feb.   7th      Target Round     11:00am
Feb.   21st           3-D                11:00am-2:00pm 
Mar.    7th     Target Round     11:00am
Mar.   21st    Target Round     11:00am
April   18th         3-D                 10:00am-2:00pm
May   2nd      Target Round    11:00am
June  6th      Target Round     11:00am
June   13th          3-D               10:00am-2:00pm
July 10th & 11th GBAA State Field  9:00am
July    24th        3-D                10:00am-2:00pm
Aug.   15th Ogeechee Open   10:00am
Aug.  29th         Trash Shoot    11:00am



All Target Shoots are Shotgun Starts, and held at Scott Stell Park off Bush RD. in Chatham County.  Club 3-Ds are Casual Registration and at this time held at Scott Stell Park also. If you have any Questions please call Jack @ 912-398-3268 or send me a pm, will be glad to help!!!

Other GBAA State shoots are on there web site www.gbaa-archery.com check it out!!!!

More info. at www.ogeecheebowmen.com  check us out!!!!!


----------



## Hawire

www.littleriverarchers.com

Club website, direction, shoot dates, contact info can be found here.


----------



## big game

STRAIGHT ARROW ARCHERY CLUB 2010 3-D SHOOT SCHEDULE on robins afb. start time. 11am to 1:30pm
 28 march       
25 april
 23 may
 27 june

18 july
 15 august

 We also have 3-d and paper leagues.For more info. go to www.robinsservices.com click on outdoor recreation. and then straight arrow archery club.


----------



## droptine12

*Georgia Outdoor Sports Schedule*

April 10
may 8
june 12 (asa state qualifier)
july 10
aug 14

all shoots held at brush creek sporting club, 1631 moriah church rd. Colbert, ga 30633.  For more info call 706-425-4868.


----------



## gottohunt

*3D Charity Shoot (Milledegville)*

Earl's Archery Club and Creekside Taxidermy  will be putting on a Charity 3D shoot in Milledgeville. ASA rules, vendors, food, long shot and iron buck. Please come out and help this charity. All proceeds will go to Chard Ray Food Bank.


May 22 2010
141 Salem Church Dr.
Milledgeville Ga. 31061
478-452-4510


----------



## 12ptsteve

12 point archery 3d schedule
location: 2467 access rd covington ga. 30016 just off i-20 at exit 88  phone (770)784-1111 steve
full pro shop and indoor range

march 20
april 3 
may 29
june 19
july 3 shoot here before lights out
aug 14 hunting tourn. 
* asa qualifier dates to be announced


----------



## BigJim Bow

Big Jim's Bow Company is having a mixed Traditional and Compound fun shoot on April 17th and 18th. 
Location is 812 Morgan Ct. Albany, GA.
There will be two courses consisting of 20 targets each and an Iron Man range. Bring your crying towels and old arrows. This will be a hunters course and very little brush will be removed. $15 will cover you for the entire weekend and you can shoot unlimited for that.
PM me or call me at 229-344-1616 if you have any questions
thanks,bigjim


----------



## Yale

*3-D Charity Tournament - July 31, 2010 at Sapp Creek*

"On Target 4 Kids" charity tournament supports South Georgia Big Brothers Big Sisters.

Open, Traditional, Women, Youth and Novice classes.  Prizes for top shooters!  Entry fee is $50 and food and an event gift will be provided.

9:00 am on July 31, 2010 at Sapp Creek near Omega, Georgia.

Contact Nancy at nancy.bryan@southgabbbs.org for registration information.


----------



## red1691

*Ogeechee Bowmen GBAA State Shoots 2011*

The Ogeechee Bowmen of Savannah, will be hosting the GBAA Spring Turkey April 16-17, 2011 and the GBAA State Target May 21-22, 2011 still trying to confirm other shoot dates to make sure they can be locked in!!
We will have all the info. up on our site soon, www.ogeecheebowmen.com mean while check out some of the State shoots photos on our site too!
The 2011 season will be here soon!


----------



## DaddyPaul

Cutting this one loose due to age.


----------

